
Don’t hold your breath for a 30-hour work week - stefap2
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/dont-hold-your-breath-for-a-30-hour-work-week/article31777511/
======
JoeAltmaier
...at Amazon.

I already work a 30-hour week. I'm an independent contractor. Ok, in the
remaining hours I work on company business. But its low-stress and even fun -
keeping in touch with old colleagues, feeling them out for more contracts.

